# Solved: D-Link DIR-615 constantly disconnecting



## bookletgeo (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a network newbie, so bear with me!







I have a Vista laptop for which I want to set up a basic home wireless network in order to be able to use the laptop anywhere in the house without being tied to a wire. On Saturday 1/3 I purchased a D-Link DIR-615. This morning I attempted to set this router up. I used the wizard on the CD that came with the hardware. I could not get a connection to the internet. I called D-Link's technical support. Their tech support leaves much to be desired. Because of the thick accents of both of the people I talked to, I had to repeatedly ask them to repeat what it was they were telling me to do. After an hour and a half on the phone with them, they told me that the router was working fine and they could not help me. I then called my ISP tech support. The first thing they had me check was the MAC ID on the bottom of the router. D-Link tech support had repeatedly had me click on a button that cloned the MAC Address of my PC. My ISP tech support had me do a hard reset on the router and this reset the MAC Address to match the MAC ID on the sticker. Once this was done, I opened my Firefox browser and instantly got a connection. I thanked my ISP tech support guy and hung up. I tried to go a couple of places on the internet and once again couldn't get in. I then noticed that the connection was intermittent. I was online, then offline, then online again. I logged back into the router using the 192.168.**.* address they gave me and went to the status screen there. I saw that the connection there was constantly disconnecting and reconnecting. It is randomly doing this. It will stay connected for just over a minute one time and then will only stay connected for 18 seconds the next time. I also noticed on this screen that the MAC Address is exactly like the MAC ID on the sticker for the internet connection, but below that the MAC Address listed for the LAN settings and the WAN settings is one digit different. I don't know if the MAC Address thing could be causing it to constantly reconnect or if there is some other issue. Any help???

P.S. - My ISP offered to test the modem, but I don't believe it is their equipment, because as long as I plug directly into the modem, I have no internet connectivity issues.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bookletgeo (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is a copy of the cmd prompt window info. I pinged the Yahoo ones twice because they went through fine the first time, but I happened to notice that the router disconnected right when I got done pinging them. As you can see, it reconnected about halfway through pinging them the second time:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tonya>ipconfig all

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all |
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/allcompartments Display information for all compartments.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments

C:\Users\Tonya>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tonya-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : commspeed.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : commspeed.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-EC-3E-1D-CF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f07f:ecef:f4e3:17ad%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 05, 2009 3:37:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 12, 2009 3:37:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::222:b0ff:feb2:a324%10
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : commspeed.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.commspeed.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:30ff:1cc3:3f57:ff9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30ff:1cc3:3f57:ff9b%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Tonya>ping 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Tonya>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Tonya>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Tonya>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=175ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=391ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=188ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 175ms, Maximum = 391ms, Average = 233ms

C:\Users\Tonya>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=159ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=222ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=275ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 138ms, Maximum = 275ms, Average = 198ms

C:\Users\Tonya>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

C:\Users\Tonya>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=154ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=151ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 151ms, Maximum = 178ms, Average = 161ms


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd do this. Run the following test a few times when connected directly to your broadband modem, then again when through the router connected to the modem with a wired connection.

Let's see if the router is introducing errors, or we're chasing a different phantom. 

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## bookletgeo (Jan 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd post here and let you guys know I finally got a tech at D-Link tech support that thought the problem through and solved my problem. I am using a wireless modem with much slower speeds than a cable or dsl modem. The router was trying to transmit at much faster speeds than the modem could keep up with. I had to change the speed of the router from 100 mbps to 10 mbps and it is working fine. Thanks to those that posted ideas!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting... 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your modem's ethernet can only handle 10 Mbps it is very old or crappy or both. If you are renting it from your ISP ask for a better one. You won't see an improvement, but it should delay that time when you cannot connect to the internet until the modem is replaced.


----------



## bookletgeo (Jan 5, 2009)

We live in a very rural area, so our only choices for internet are dial-up, the modem that we have (considerably faster than dial-up) or pricey satellite (not sure how much faster it would be.) As far as the 10 mbps, that is the only option on the router other than 100. I don't know enough about it, to know if there should be, but there is no other option.

Our modem is wireless. It picks up a radio signal from a tower several miles away. For our area, it's the "latest and greatest." LOL


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This sounds like the router isn't properly identifying that the modem is a 10mbit device. This could be a flaw in the modem or the router. Given that this is a reasonably new router, I'd bet the modem probably doesn't say the right things.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I was thinking cable or DSL when I made my modem comments. Still agree with John that the modem is probably not completely right, but now that you have the router and modem set to always communicate at 10 Mbps instead of auto detect you are fine and needn't worry. With decent wireless internet service in a rural area you are luckier than most, and it is unlikely that the 10 Mbps connection is going to ever restrict your internet access.


----------



## bookletgeo (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. Your comments are informative! It is probably the modem not communicating well. I bought a N router instead of a G because what little I understood of the research I did before buying said that N is the newest and G is on the way out. I figured why buy a G when I could buy an N for the same price. Anyway, maybe it's because the technology is beyond what my older modem was designed for.

Also, my husband is set to transfer with his company in early spring, so if all goes well, we might be in the suburbs soon and have "real" internet service again. LOL


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep. I'm out in farming country, with horses behind me and some pretty big farms up and down my road. OTOH, I do have Verizon fiber service, so I'm all smiles.


----------

